# hey nigi breeders



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey can you all check out my junior buck on my website?? I am really contemplating keeping him, mommas udder is beautiful, I am very impressed with it and this little guy at like 2-3 weeks old looks great to me. let me know what you think!!

http://www.freewebs.com/sixshooterfarm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think he's just gorgeous!!! Absolutely love his chocolate color and moonspots are a plus! He looks very correct, nice legs, face, top line....I really like him...he's a keeper!!! :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you don't need anymore bucks!!


i'll take him off your hands


haha just kidding, he's really nice. is this goober's baby? he looks really nice i'd say he's worth keeping for a little while, beautiful angulation on those legs!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, as I've said I'm too new to be a goat critic...but he's sure cute...I did notice the long level topline. Does he have blue eyes, or is it an optical illusion?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes that is goobers baby and i know I know I dont need anymore bucks lol! I think he is just an awsome little....well big boy, he has such a whide open round eschuteon. I am at least gonna hold on to him until I see how he turns out, I dont know, I am seeing big things with this guy!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He does look really, really nice!! Love the rear legs, topline, and color!  I say he's a "keeper!"


----------

